# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Как давно вы мертвы

## сраный неудачник

Вопрос к тем кто уже умер. Вот умер еще в 22 а сейчас 27, 5 лет ходячий труп. Ничего и никого, статус что-то около "безработный бомж". А есть тут еще такие мертвецы ходячие?

----------


## Игорёк

что-то случилось в 22 ? я например умирал медленно, где-то с 20 и по сей день (28). Год назвать не могу.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Ощущаю себя мертвым 3.5 года..Если раньше просто депрессия, то сейчас как бы меня и нет..Забавно, если меня нет, то и убивать вроде как некого//

----------


## yourschizophrenia

примерно 4,5 года мертва. внутренне я абсолютно разложившийся труп. оболочка движется, говорит, но состояние смерти не покидает. просто в один осенний день что-то изменилось.

----------


## zmejka

Родилась мертвой(((

----------


## Lucky13

мне 29....я вот недавно.....почти 3 месяца назад

----------


## svastika

года 1,5...мне 22

----------


## BWo13lf

лет 8 уже, хотя осознавая прошлую жизнь начинаю понимать что и тогда я просто думал что жил

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я не очень понимаю вопрос. Я не ощущая себя мертвым. Если вопрос подразумевает количество времени, проведенного в депрессии- 10 лет. Сейчас 26.

----------


## Воланд

Я умер в 12 лет, когда умер мой отец. А умирать начал с 7 лет, когда на протяжении следующих пяти лет случились события, последствия которых, я по сей день ни могу пережить...

----------


## такполучилось

я давно... лет 10 . я мертвая

----------


## trypo

но жить то вам это не мешает-
может и дальше мертвыми пожить ?
вроде как за годы привыкаешь.

я помнится, звал смерть , лежа в больничке с пневмонией под новый год в 9-ом классе ,
давно это было  :Smile:  еще в прошлом веке.

----------


## Игорёк

"но жить то вам это не мешает"
Поправочка - "существовать".

----------


## inside me

мдя...кому-то может и нравится так "жить", но не всем.
К сожалению, я не припомню точную дату своей смерти. Я умирала так медленно, что даже не заметила как стала трупом. Могу сказать что последние 1,5 года я точно труп. И души у меня нет. Внутри меня пустота...там темно и холодно...как в метро. Сейчас у меня нет друзей, да и враги-то обо мне давно забыли. В общем, я - типичный труп. Возрождению не подлежит.

----------


## Ури

мертва с 02.10.2011.....

----------


## Lucky13

интересно а что вы считаете за смерть?

----------


## Sergey1292

3 года с 17 лет

----------


## trypo

> "но жить то вам это не мешает"
> Поправочка - "существовать".


 я не верю в разницу между этими словами, она надуманна.

----------


## Маргарита

Как ни странно, но со школы.Не мне говорить. Там кого угодно "умертвят".

----------


## Necromaniac

чуть больше года..

----------


## Akahao

3 месяца ада - бессмыслия жизни, продолжается по сей день. Раньше был оптимистом и жизнелюбивым человеком, а теперь..Ну понятно что теперь

----------


## Fallen

с июля 2004, хотя тяга к су была всегда
иногда наступают просветления, но ненадолго

----------


## Black_rose

депре уже 7 лет. где то так уже.

----------


## garik

2 года

----------


## Dura

s 3/10/11, 5 mesyatsev [мат](((

----------


## June

А я до сих пор не умер.
Мертвые не чувствуют боли, а я чувствую.
Значит я все еще жив.

----------


## Dark92

я мертва.. мертва с того самого  момента как приехала на Украину... приехала??? скорее убежала!!! от матери которая меня ненавидит и выгнала  прочь... 
27 мая 2011 стало днем моей гибели, но не физически а морально и духовно. почти год я борюсь за свое существование, даже не за жизнь а существование
я не знаю в каком  понятии тут спрашивается, но я могу только так высказать свое состояние... потому что я устала от всего... постоянная смена обитания, новых жилищ, презрительные взгляды былых знакомых, которым я уже не надо потому что я больше не работаю и не могу устроится..
может тут спрашивается о другом!? тогда я умерла в начале седьмого класса, когда мне сказали что у меня последняя стадия сколиоза, что мне закрыта дорога к спорту... вот тогда я поняла что мои родственники дряни и просто коварные люди. им всем не нужен такой груз.... вот что значит быть мертвым... когда ты не знаешь когда ты умер.... или считаешь сколькл раз тебя убивали морально... подавляя чувство живого человека((((
 я так устала.... мне надоело! но я все еще так и не решила как умереть.... с 10 этажа с крыши, с 5  этажа балкона, просто вскрыть вены( я то знаю как надо резать) или  что мне делать... ищу смерть... но не могу выбрать..... очень нравится мысль умереть на мосту любви в своем городе... он давно славится местом суицида!

----------


## corpse in living mask

начал существовать года 3-4 назад. бывают правда позитивные всплески, но на оч короткий промежуток

----------


## Dark92

> начал существовать года 3-4 назад. бывают правда позитивные всплески, но на оч короткий промежуток


  не пытался их растянуть

----------


## corpse in living mask

> не пытался их растянуть


 Стоит случиться маленькой проблемке, и все, беда.

----------


## Dark92

> Стоит случиться маленькой проблемке, и все, беда.


 как я тебя понимаю

----------


## Мертвец

Я умер 4 года назад. Все случилось в одну весну: растерял друзей, интерес к учебе, разочаровался в выбранной профессии, замкнулся в себе. Ненавижу просыпаться утром: апатия, лень, сознание собственного ничтожества, холодность и отчужденность к близким. Незначительные всплески жизненной активности зимой. А весной и летом- снова труп. Спасали только книги и музыка(какие, напишу в соотв. теме). Щас чувствую, что утрачиваю и эти последние интересы. Интересно, что недавно отслужил в армии, что явилось хорошей встряской (тоже отдельная тема, читайте "Армия и СУ"), всерьез подумал, что жить стоит, однако выйдя за ворота части понял: долгожданный ДМБ не принес радости. Т.к. ехать мне некуда(в переносном смысле конечно). За 3 месяца гражданки  понял, что все зря и год в казарме не вернул утраченный смысл жизни, а лишь на время расшевелил меня. Не хочу создавать семью, работать, общаться. Радуюсь только наступлению ночи, а днем не живу, а как бы наблюдаю жизнь со стороны. Сижу в инете, а реальное общение с людьми в тягость.

----------


## Kent

Уже много лет... Морально умер давно, а вот, физически... Не хочется оставлять незавершенные дела, вот допишу диссертацию, защищусь и...

----------


## Herr Kompot

Года 2-3 назад. точно не помню. после нехорошего случая и полугодичной депры, которая запомнилась стойким чувством гниения в голове, что хотелось вскрыть черепную коробку, прочистить все ершиком и залить все хлоркой. Да, забавные были ощущения...))
Вылилось это в безразличие, отсутствие цели и холодности ко всему. Но тяга к жизни не ушла. вот и думаю, что делать то с этой мертвой жизнью? Может под зомби закосить и сносить мозги окружающим?....
(смешно все это)

----------


## Herr Kompot

> Ребят, я не умру даже после смерти тела, а вы как хотите - умирайте даже до


 Дмитрий, мы все рады за тебя)

----------


## Хими

Как это ни грустно, пришлось зарегистрироваться. Начала умирать изнутри месяца 4 назад. Сейчас достигло крайней стадии. Еле нахожу в себе силы, чтобы хотя бы вставать с кровати. В голове крутятся все более назойливые с каждым днем мысли прекратить эти мучения...

----------


## wiki

> Уже много лет... Морально умер давно, а вот, физически... Не хочется оставлять незавершенные дела, вот допишу диссертацию, защищусь и...


 А зачем тратить столько сил и энергии да и времени на защиту,когда после защиты Вы собираетесь делать су.Смысл в этом какой????

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

Ну в жизни что нибудь полезного сделать то надо. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я чувствую себя мертвой 5 лет.После конкретной даты я перестала ощущать что у меня есть сердце вообще, будто камень, не бьется.В один миг..Равнодушие, безразличие ко всему, но все же вялая деятельность.Как зомби.

----------


## Сильва

а я уже не помню как давно мертва, я ничего не чувствую ни сожаления на радости ни горя поэтому у меня сложности в отношении с людьми

----------


## Amonimus

Я лет до 8 был такой жизнерадостный и потом внезапно повзрослел раза в три. Абсолютно не чуствительный и молчаливый в свои 15.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> а я уже не помню как давно мертва, я ничего не чувствую ни сожаления на радости ни горя поэтому у меня сложности в отношении с людьми


 очень понимаю..

----------


## Amonimus

> очень понимаю..


 Анологично, сам ничего не чувствую

----------


## railton

с 19 лет,как заболел сильно

----------


## ks-ksz

Умираю постепенно, каждый день по чуть-чуть. Противно это ощущать, пытаться выкарабкаться и понимать, что ничего не получается

----------


## Lucky13

аналогичное состояние....я тебя очень сильно понимаю

----------


## Amonimus

Я свою дипрессию оцениваю по Шкале Относительного Благополучия. У неё нет начала и предела, но есть еденицы. Моё благополучия падает на -0.7 ежедневно в среднем. Подумайте насколько мне хуже стало в сравнении с прошлым годом.
А как вы себя измеряеете?

----------


## Jack

3 года, счас 20. Хотя вижу что у кого-то здесь аж десятки лет, а у кого то месяцы.

----------


## DESPAIR

Умер года 3.5 назад.

Сейчас стаю на краю пропасти.
Осталось сделать последний шаг.

----------


## Сильва

> Я лет до 8 был такой жизнерадостный и потом внезапно повзрослел раза в три. Абсолютно не чуствительный и молчаливый в свои 15.


  становишься замкнутым у меня такая же ***** стала

----------


## Миша

я мёртв с 25 лет.  мне 29 лет. А возможно , я и родился мертвым, только понял это в 25 лет

----------


## Error-Nature

Уже как 2-3 года.

----------


## аутоагрессия

тогда,когда сформировалось самосознание

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

я мёртв почти 2 года... даже нет депрессии - последнего признака жизни...

----------


## Ogie

Мертва с рождения, как мне кажется, но осознала это в 19 лет, почти в 20.

----------


## sinner

с 15 лет 
сейчас мне 23

----------


## Эмбер

а я считаю мертвый человек это безразличный человек, холодный.
Безразличие убивает.Нет ничего страшнее безразличия .
Так что 99 процентов из 100 людей мертвые.
Вам ведь этого нехватает. Что бы на вас обратили внимания , поняли и услышали.
Иногда просто хочиться что бы человек выслушал и сказал все будет хорошо.Но люди то злые.
Я вот влюбилась , искала парня три года, написала ему письмо а он вообще проигнарировал. Ноль реакции ..вот это я считаю мертвый человек.  Которуму на все плевать. А не тот который страдалец.

----------


## SickHead

как это знакомо))) я мертва уже лет 10) Иногда думаю: а может я умерла давно, вот тогда, 10 лет назад, а то, что сейчас со мной происходит - это все нереально, это ад или еще что-то...)

----------


## Литиум

Почему вы все считаете себя мертвыми?
Я наверно никогда не пойму. Нет людей безнадежных. Все могут боротся
А когда вам скажут что вы почти что мертвы - вы запоете по другому.
Бред.
Пойдите поработайте волонтерами в любых центрах, где лежат неизлечимо больные. Ваша жизнь вам покажется счастьем.

----------


## Игорёк

просто цели относительны. 
страх реальной смерти включает инстинкты и другие мысли. Спусти суицидника (по причине любви, денег, одиночества) с петли и помести в горячую точку на кавказ. Он сразу же начнет суетиться, как на сковородке. А в состоянии мелонхолии, дома, в покое и изоляции вполне бы смог довести дело до конца.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> Почему вы все считаете себя мертвыми?
> Я наверно никогда не пойму. Нет людей безнадежных. Все могут боротся
> А когда вам скажут что вы почти что мертвы - вы запоете по другому.
> Бред.
> Пойдите поработайте волонтерами в любых центрах, где лежат неизлечимо больные. Ваша жизнь вам покажется счастьем.


 если не понимаешь - не надо тут писать. самое страшное - это когда мертва душа.
я бы с радостью поменялся судьбой с тяжело больным. пусть год - но зато нормальной жизни. пусть боль и страдания - но физические. жизнь - это когда чего-то хочешь, мечтаешь, надеешься...
P.S. и не надо мне говорить, что я так рассуждаю - только потому, что я не на их месте и ничего поэтому не понимаю. это ты не понимаешь, что' бывает в жизни - поэтому пишешь эти банальности.

----------


## Литиум

Я понимаю что могут быть боль. унижения. ненависть. презрения. я сама пережила кучу предательств. Даже если отказались родители - все люди достаточно талантливы чтобы понять, что они могу добится. 
Душа может умереть только если мертво тело. вы просто не боретесь. а вы можете, увы. 
Я несколько раз физически умирала, и понимаю, что после физической смерти никого уже ничто не ждет.

----------


## w.s.

И какие ощущения были после физической смерти,что-нибудь ощущалось или виделось там?

----------


## Литиум

Фишка в том, что ничего. Темно. не холодно и не горячо. просто темно. и страшно, потому что ты один. казалось что прошел век. а на самом деле секунд тридцать... и тебя вытаскивают.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> Я понимаю что могут быть боль. унижения. ненависть. презрения. я сама пережила кучу предательств. Даже если отказались родители - все люди достаточно талантливы чтобы понять, что они могу добится. 
> Душа может умереть только если мертво тело. вы просто не боретесь. а вы можете, увы. 
> Я несколько раз физически умирала, и понимаю, что после физической смерти никого уже ничто не ждет.


 кто тебе ДАЛ ПРАВО меня учить?? ты НИЧЕГО про меня не знаешь - поэтому молчи.

----------


## railton

> Почему вы все считаете себя мертвыми?
> Я наверно никогда не пойму. Нет людей безнадежных. Все могут боротся
> А когда вам скажут что вы почти что мертвы - вы запоете по другому.
> Бред.
> Пойдите поработайте волонтерами в любых центрах, где лежат неизлечимо больные. Ваша жизнь вам покажется счастьем.


 Все понятно, когда человек умирает - он цепляется за жизнь. А в другом случае не ценит то, что имеет.

----------


## Kent

> Почему вы все считаете себя мертвыми?


 Потому что не могут жить нормальной жизнью. Люди без смертельных диагнозов хотят умереть, потому что болезнь в душе.



> Пойдите поработайте волонтерами в любых центрах, где лежат неизлечимо больные. Ваша жизнь вам покажется счастьем.


 Не обязательно есть гов№, чтобы понять, что баланда не такая уж и невкусная. Образно как-то так.

----------


## Литиум

А что служит причиной такой душевной смерти? 
Простите, если лезу в личное.

----------


## zmejka

> А что служит причиной такой душевной смерти? 
> Простите, если лезу в личное.


  причина - химический диссбаланс в мозгу, например. Как следствие стресса разной продолжительности.

----------


## railton

> причина - химический диссбаланс в мозгу, например. Как следствие стресса разной продолжительности.


 А как этот баланс в норму привести, если стресс был много лет хронический, и щас жесткая нервозность по поводу и без ? Сижу, пытаюсь учить, завтра сдавать с утра экзамен, а в голове какая-то паника, что не сдам, хотя мне в принципе пох, могу и пересдать. Или на улицу вышел и все думаю - а не забыл ли я выключить плиту/компьютер/закрыл точно дверь или нет. Постоянно проверяю, не сперли ли у меня мобилу из кармана. Достала уже эта фигня. Сколько лет при правильном образе жизни все в норму должно придти?

----------


## Kent

> А что служит причиной такой душевной смерти? 
> Простите, если лезу в личное.


 Опустошенность внутри, нет видения будущего, отсутствуют всякие эмоции. Это так, вкратце.

----------


## Darya

мне 17. живой я не чувствую себя уже как год. это безразличие ко всему, что происходит уже начинает всем надоедать, в том числе и мне. меня раздавили моей же любовью. эта рана не зажила. я чувствовала как с каждым днём она становилась всё больше, глубже-боль разъедала меня. а теперь всё на столько плохо, что я хочу умереть. то что люди называют смыслом жизни я не считаю очень стоящим для продолжения моей жизни. суицид-выход.

----------


## zmejka

> А как этот баланс в норму привести, если стресс был много лет хронический, и щас жесткая нервозность по поводу и без ? Сижу, пытаюсь учить, завтра сдавать с утра экзамен, а в голове какая-то паника, что не сдам, хотя мне в принципе пох, могу и пересдать. Или на улицу вышел и все думаю - а не забыл ли я выключить плиту/компьютер/закрыл точно дверь или нет. Постоянно проверяю, не сперли ли у меня мобилу из кармана. Достала уже эта фигня. Сколько лет при правильном образе жизни все в норму должно придти?


 ну , у тебя это на основании алкоголя как бы...то я не знаю...но по описанию на обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство похоже... а вообще - нарушение химбалланса таблеточками лечат. по крайней мере - пытаются лечить )

----------


## nandoo

Чувствую себя мертвым уже лет 15. Очень редко оживаю...не надолго. Хотя окружающие этого не замечают. Я почему то раньше все время старался, что бы все сделать так, что бы меня не ругали родители, учителя. Но почему то всегда находился повод "уколоть". Мне надоело быть всем обязанным, я очень хотел, что бы кто-то по настоящему прижался ко мне и я почувствовал, что, кроме моего тепла, от меня ничего не нужно. Я много слышал слов любви и дружеских клятв - это все слова!!! Мне не нужно слов. Возможно от этих слов я и умер. Пока морально.
Возможно я идеалист, возможно я так и не стал взрослым. Но уже много лет мне ничего не интересно. Страну (Израиль) в которой я живу - ненавижу, работу - видеть не могу, русских евреев не выношу - это и есть смерть.

----------


## Unity

> Возможно я идеалист, возможно я так и не стал взрослым. Но уже много лет мне ничего не интересно. Страну (Израиль) в которой я живу - ненавижу, работу - видеть не могу, русских евреев не выношу - это и есть смерть.


 И Вам даже не интересно, - в чём же он, тот самый легендарный "Смысл" человеческого бытия? Кто иль Что, коим образом сотворило Землю, солнечную систему, Млечный Путь, Метагалактику? Миллиарды видов Жизни на нашей планете в несметном количестве проявлений, выражений, форм? Вам не любопытно - Зачем всё это было проделано - вся эта колоссальная Работа?..
Наверное, беда не в том, что в нашем мире не хватает Интересного - скорей, проблема в том, что сами мы Теряем Интерес - совместно с волей к Жизни...

----------


## Пропавший без вести

семнадцать лет прошло с тех пор, как меня начали оставлять физические и душевные жизненные силы, и, соответственно, интерес к этой самой жизни. интересно, есть здесь еще такие же "красавцы" с подобным стажем))

p.s. всем привет из старой сырой и холодной могилы

----------


## СветланаКр

Я мертва , практически , большую половину своей жизни . Мне сейчас 45 . Но , как бы мы не говорили , всё равно физическая и душевная боль имеет место быть . Не знаю , что хуже ...А , что хуже для вас ???

----------


## Traumerei

> Я мертва , практически , большую половину своей жизни . Мне сейчас 45 . Но , как бы мы не говорили , всё равно физическая и душевная боль имеет место быть . Не знаю , что хуже ...А , что хуже для вас ???


 это несравнимо конечно же. но знаете,я вот по себе помню,если испытываешь душевную боль,серьёзно думаешь о самоубийстве, а потом так,случайно,заболеешь каким-нибудь пустяком,температура поднимется,полежишь с недельку и мечтаешь уже,торопишься поскорее жить...как говорится,не даётся испытаний,которые не по силам...

----------


## Пропавший без вести

согласен с Traumerei. я когда в кювет летел (пьяное дтп. сидел рядом с водилой, на сотке врезались в столб и покувыркались), тоже так жить захотел, что стал орать "господи спаси!". после болел еще долгое время, в корсете ходил (перелом позвонка случился). и вроде жить хотелось..

----------


## sinner

> согласен с Traumerei. я когда в кювет летел (пьяное дтп. сидел рядом с водилой, на сотке врезались в столб и покувыркались), тоже так жить захотел, что стал орать "господи спаси!". после болел еще долгое время, в корсете ходил (перелом позвонка случился). и вроде жить хотелось..


 +1 
когда у меня почки болеть начали, я действительно испугался за свою жизнь и умирать ой как не хотелось

----------


## Obscure

Около двух лет. Правда бывают кратковременные вспышки.. и жизнь на пару дней может поселиться в моем бренном тельце.

----------


## Валькирия

мертва с 2006 года

----------


## Derek

Я мертвый лет 7. И больной на голову тоже

----------


## Jerk

мне только 16 и я уже мертва 1 год

----------


## zmejka

Родилась мертвой, наверно (

----------


## Лазарус

я родился с Дьяволом в душе.
так и не смог излечиться от жестоких мыслей.
так что можно сказать, что я никогда по сути и не жил..

----------


## Navesele

с июня 2006

----------


## Rum

жива пока ещё..но вот уже предчувствую наступление предсмертной агонии

----------


## оригами

родилась мертвой и всегда это знала. такие как я балласт на земле.

----------


## Rio

Я с рождения мертвец. Такие дела.

----------


## Troumn

2 года.

----------


## Солнышко

Как  мне вас жаль .Жизнь все таки прекрастная и удивительная .Надеюсь вы все оживете .И ваша душа запоет.Желаю вам многая лета. Любви и радости .И добрых друзей.Да хранит вас Господь!

----------


## Troumn

> Жизнь все таки прекрастная и удивительная


 Вот бы мне столько наивности не помешало.

----------


## Андеи

> если не понимаешь - не надо тут писать. самое страшное - это когда мертва душа.
> я бы с радостью поменялся судьбой с тяжело больным. пусть год - но зато нормальной жизни. пусть боль и страдания - но физические. жизнь - это когда чего-то хочешь, мечтаешь, надеешься...
> P.S. и не надо мне говорить, что я так рассуждаю - только потому, что я не на их месте и ничего поэтому не понимаю. это ты не понимаешь, что' бывает в жизни - поэтому пишешь эти банальности.


 полностью согдасен. без мечты, надежд и желании это хуже чем быть физически больным. 


Мне 26 умер где то 10-11 лет назад. теперь просто сществую. попытка су. была гдк то лет в 16. тогда мама пришла с работы раньше чем обычно, плакала пыталась узнать почему, я так и не ответил, сам не знаю. да и сеичас не знаю. потом в 19 лет наглатался таблеток, откачали. после вроде бы жизнь вернулась. и вот последнии год все безразлично. ни какие увлечения или занятия не поиогают вернуть краски хизни. ххотя лето занимался пчеловодством как то отвлекся, теперь опять накотило

----------


## Nek

И ты думаешь, что жив? Чушь!

----------


## Андеи

> И ты думаешь, что жив? Чушь!


 да знаю я что ни какая это не жизнь. Мысли пустить пулю ни куда не деются.

----------


## Melissa

Первая мысль о суициде появилась в 17. Боялась сессии, думала, отчислят и все - кранты. Тогда для меня это было бы позором, семья слишком правильная, до удушья и кислого привкуса правильная....
Готовилась-готовилась, собирала инфу, с кем-то даже перетерла эту тему ( один "добрый" малознакомый человек даже подсказал как надо ), но сессию ждала как некий спусковой курок. При этом решила быть честной, учила материал, чтобы если что сказать : сделала все что в моих силах.
А потом сдала. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Melissa

Затишье было не долгим. Через пару лет меня снова переклинило.
Я уже жила отдельно от родителей и пыталась зарабатывать сама. Получалось плохо, постоянно не хватало денег + я совмещала с учебой. На работе никто меня всерьез не воспринимал, потому что я выглядела гораздо младше своих лет и вечно была в каком-то шухере, потому что ничего не успевала.
А когда юному человеку плохо - появляются сомнительные друзья, которые уводят в мир веселья. У нас все было общаком - деньги, еда, сигареты и выпивка. Постепенно скатилась в универе, грозили отчислить. Работа ... Работа была где-то в промежутке между нашими тусовками. Я начала понимать, что мне уже комфортно в чьей-то засраной квартире где-то на окраине, запах травы и прочей гадости меня уже давно перестал смущать. С родителями переругались. 
Начала накатывать депрессия, подсознательно я чувствовала что иду не той дорогой. Хотела прекратить все разом. Тогда ничего умнее ,чем прыгнуть с моста в холодную октябрьскую воду, не придумала. Вот стою я в ночи на мосту и жду порыва очередного сумасшествия.  :Wink: 
Краем уха услышала как мне сигналит машина, вышел мужик, поинтересоваться почему я тут мерзну.  Разговорились. Я без страха села в машину к незнакомцу. Он накормил меня, купил каких-то терафлю, чтобы сопля не текла из носа, довез до дома и проводил. Мы начали встречаться, несмотря на большую разницу в возрасте. 
Материальные проблемы отступили, друзья отпали сами собой, я снова стала учиться. Вот она - первая любовь. Ровно год счастья, я уже представляла себя в свадебном платье... 
Потом я узнала, что он живет за границей, а в России у него был контракт. За бугром естественно другая жизнь, где нет места для меня. Не дожидаясь проводов и долгих заумных объяснений с его стороны почему так все получилось, я приняла решение расстаться. 3 дня плакала, потом решила отравиться. Хотела выпить горсть но-шпы, горсть сердечных и отполировать все это дело водкой ( которую я никогда даже не пробовала, но почему-то была уверена что это усилит эффект и даст мне расслабон).  Заготовив арсенал решила устроить пир, а завтра уже умереть...
Проводив ничего не подозревающих гостей легла спать. Тогда мне приснился странный сон, будто со мной говорят покойники и говорят чтобы я этого не делала, увидела себя, как меня выносят, а на мне куча чертей сидят и смеются.мне кажется для того раза я многое поняла. 
И снова не довела начатое, пля! :Frown:

----------


## Nek

> да знаю я что ни какая это не жизнь. Мысли пустить пулю ни куда не деются.


 Да, так и есть. Словно человек умирает помимо самой смерти.

----------


## Андеи

Есть якори которые еще как то да держат... но ни что не вечно в этом мире...

----------


## Солнышко

Даешь больше счастья!

Трудно оспорить счастливую логику: У тех, кто дарит счастье другим – счастья больше.
 А у тех, кто не дарит счастья другим – счастья нет.
 И вот какая штука получается – счастье и есть добро

----------


## Андеи

так не осталась почти добра. общенее только ради выгоды. любви еще меньше (с)

----------


## Troumn

Я за общение ради общения.

----------


## Андеи

это скорее исключение из сложившегося правила

----------


## Troumn

Судя по моему опыту, мою позицию никто не поддерживает. Так что я скорее исключение, лишний раз подтверждающее правило.

----------


## Vanilla

Я умерла 4 года назад.

----------


## EMPTY

умерла в 17 лет и по сей день,остро почувствовала,что все делаю со скрипом.

----------


## джеки-джек

Умер лет 7 назад хожу как зомби.

----------


## Yrok25

> просто цели относительны. 
> страх реальной смерти включает инстинкты и другие мысли. Спусти суицидника (по причине любви, денег, одиночества) с петли и помести в горячую точку на кавказ. Он сразу же начнет суетиться, как на сковородке. А в состоянии мелонхолии, дома, в покое и изоляции вполне бы смог довести дело до конца.


 я думаю суицидник суициднику рознь - есть те кто по разным обстоятельствам не считает своё дальнейшее существование перспективным и целесообразным , есть те у кого одним прекрасным утром что то случилось с выработкой серотонина , а есть те кому внимания не хватает и тд. и тп. .......

  не думаю что многие из первых двух категорий будут суетится как на сквородке ., пули , взрывчатка , морфий , недочеловеки с другой стороны ... ммм) , конечно можно сказать ведь там можно попасть в плен и все кончится совсем не эстетично - на что всегда чику выдернуть недолго вспоминая вальхаллу , можно сказать ведь там может кишки наружу вывернуть - да может  а можно сидя в комнате с ружья снести себе челюсть и все лицо и сидеть без глаз и языка трястись еще несколько часов и морфина никто не предложит ., в общем и убица и  альтруизм удовлетворить  :Cool: 
 точка была моей мечтой  :Smile:

----------


## Икадезотта

я к сожалению не умерла ещё,все так и лезут мне в душу!!!!!!!!!((((( :Mad:

----------


## Leisan

С пяти лет не живу.....

----------


## trypo

> С пяти лет не живу.....


 может преувеличила ? 
в детстве отсутствует определенность.

----------


## Leisan

> может преувеличила ? 
> в детстве отсутствует определенность.


 На хуй иди короче

----------


## Mopey

лет 10 мертва

----------


## Lan

Года 3 уже,именно 3 года назад моя болезнь окончательно меня добила.

----------


## Ася Бездушная

> Человек умирает столько раз, сколько хоронит родных и близких...


 Если верить этой цитате, то я умирала около десятка раз, начиная с 2007 года...

----------


## Alice15

Мертва с 14 лет (19), когда впервые увидела жестокость этого мира, когда пережила много плохих событий, когда жизнь стала поэтапной ерундой с кучей ненужных обязанностей, когда я просто не нашла тех, кто бы понимал меня..

----------


## лёля48

я мертва с 8-9 лет когда потеряла единственного дорогого мне человека

----------


## brusnika

с 2009 года.

----------


## BlackBeauty

С момента первой попытки суицида, 3,5 года.

----------


## microbe

Я люблю больше слово сдох, чем умер. Догниваю уже 5-лет всё никак догнить не могу.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Я скорее не умер, а душа в коме уже 5 лет.

----------


## Moth025

мне 20, я умерла 7 лет назад...

----------


## Rum

> мне 20, я умерла 7 лет назад...


 Столь рано?

----------


## Moth025

так получилось

----------


## mertvec

"Сонное состояние психической энергии или отсутствие устремления в человеке дает уже право считать его духовным мертвецом." ©

Всю жизнь походу.  :Frown:  Однако либо мертвецы потеют, либо я не мертвец.

----------


## Листва

Даже не знаю, мертва ли, но душа во мраке с 12 лет. Сейчас мне 23. Депрессия накатила с новой силой.

----------


## rly7

Умер примерно 5 лет назад, в 15-16 лет. 5 напрасно прожитых лет

----------


## 181024

Я умерла с 28.02.2014 года...............

----------


## Yrok25

15-17 лет назад , точно не помню

----------


## andrey2801

В 22 года, год назад, как то раз под лсд моё сознание стало растворятся в пространстве, чувствовал неземное наслаждение от избавления от всех мыслей, смыслов, интересов и желаний. Теперь мечтаю рассеяться в воздухе. Мыслительный процесс перестаёт работать, целыми днями просто созерцаю окружающий 3д мир с абсолютной пустотой в голове

----------


## Rum

Со временем нам кажется, что сейчас мы мертвее, нежели раньше, но что можно считать за омертвелость?
Эмоциональное выгорание? Безразличие?
В таком случае, я беру свои слова назад, и начинаю умирать только теперь, и несказанно этому рада, поскольку эта смерть - горизонт новой жизни.

----------


## phototonic

Я не мертва. По крайней мере, пока не прошла точку невозврата. Поэтому пишу тут.

----------


## 4ybaka

А я вот щас один на один со смертью...Температура 40.5 ,пульс 160 в минуту...без таблеток,только я и она.Посмотрим кто кого.

----------


## 4ybaka

Никогда не любил бани)Я просто сижу за компом)))Глюки прикольные в башке от такой температуры,начинаешь теряться с реальностью.

----------


## phototonic

> Посмотрим кто кого.


 Ставлю на третий вариант - осложение после инфекции всех вас сделает. Жить будете, но паршиво.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Ставлю на третий вариант - осложение после инфекции всех вас сделает. Жить будете, но паршиво.


 Вот видишь ,это уже так скажем читы)))У  меня тоже есть читы в виде таблеток))

----------


## Useless Soul

Наверное года как 4 уже. А так, мысленно это происходит чуть ли не каждый день.

----------


## Ранний

Образно выражаясь, все умирают по чуть-чуть. Вся загвоздка в том, как это "чуть-чуть" ускорить.

----------


## jozh

> Да, но ВСЕ умирают не так, у них умирает в основном тело, а я умираю внутри тела, у меня умирает душа и это просто невыносимо


  Анна, трудно давать советы, не зная вашу историю. Зацепки есть. И даже иногда их бывает немало. Скажите, что с вами? Консультировались ли вы по поводу вашего состояния с психологом, с врачом? Если да, то каковы результаты? Есть ли у вас семья? Родители? Расскажите немного о себе.

----------


## jozh

Аня, не замыкайтесь в себе, ищите поддержку, общайтесь в интернете, на разных ресурсах, ищите подходящий для себя. Есть форумы, чаты для людей среднего возраста. Общение даст вам силы жить. Постепенно готовьте себя к мысли о том, что без врача вам не обойтись. Маму простите. Возраст иногда очень сильно меняет человека. Сил вам и мужества! Гоните малодушие прочь!

----------


## Кассио

Мы все сгнием, из праха вышли, в прах и обратимся, нет смысла радоваться сиюминутным развлечениям или предаваться временному отчаянию и унынию по сравнению с созерцанием нашего сущего в вечности...

----------


## smirnov0721

Мы все мертвы, только пока не знаем об этом.

----------


## Aare

> Я умер вчера.


 А что случилось вчера?

----------


## Теплая_Киса

> Пропал смысл жизни и смысл жить.


 Что случилось, расскажи, если можешь? дама сердца кинула?

----------


## Теплая_Киса

> Да.


 Патрон, ты сильный и умный, не унывай из-за бабы, кто как не ты должен понимать, что все это биология, и хороших партнеров для жизни и воспроизведения может быть очень много. Я хочу тебя поддержать, правда как это сделать, не знаю. Жму твою руку, и надеюсь, что ты разгребешь все это говно, сделаешь из него удобрение, еще и цветы луговые посадишь, пусть цветут.

----------


## Игорёк

с таким резким характером тяжело какую-либо бабу удержать.. сочувствую. 




> и хороших партнеров для жизни и воспроизведения


 Дело не в партнерстве, а в том что есть люди которые не приспособлены в целом для жизни и воспроизведения.

----------


## Heavy

Я умер 9 лет назад, после первого психоза...

----------


## ЮлинаТатьяна

Я умерла 27 мая 2016 года. В полчетвертого вечера. В тот момент не стало моей доченьки. Почти полгода прошло...

----------


## igor1286

Как же тяжело народ! Пожалуйста поговорите со мной...мне сложно принять этот выбор. На меня никогда не было такого давления((( Я умоляю...не молчите только...позвоните мне 
89194082344

----------


## Black Omega

Вот только недавно умерла, хотя что-то вроде границы между жизнью и смертью. Депрессия с осени 2017 года  :Wink:

----------


## imsuicide

более 10-ти лет

----------


## Unity

...С самого рождения - не от мира сего. Врождённое уродство, мертворождённость...

----------


## ВладимирВ

Такая же фигня, родился мертвым.

----------


## revid

Лет с пяти твержу себе, умру, когда умрут все вокруг.

----------


## Phenex

Чувствуешь себя мертвым - отлично, ты - труп) А завтра проснешься и захочешь жить. И это тоже правильно - ты живешь. Все в тебе, это твои переживания, - принимай)

----------


## Пулю в бошку

После того, как понял, что никто никому ничего не должен, никто ни за что не несёт ответственность, что жизнь не имеет смысла и мы все в матрице, из которой выход в повышении своего вибрационного восприятия. Но оказывается, там другие матрицы. Полный [] ,товарищи.

----------


## труп ходячий

20 мая 2019 г. умерла окончательно. делаю все на автомате... но, жить не живу... надеюсь в следующем году, покину этот мир. без меня он станет лучше.

----------


## Wasted

Лет десять уже

----------


## Unity

> После того, как понял, что никто никому ничего не должен, никто ни за что не несёт ответственность, что жизнь не имеет смысла и мы все в матрице, из которой выход в повышении своего вибрационного восприятия. Но оказывается, там другие матрицы. Полный [] ,товарищи.


 Почему же...
Некоторые избирают "смыслом" сладостный самообман, пожизненно.
Собственное эго служит нулевой точкой отсчёта; той "обсерваторией", с коей созерцают жизнь. 
Вечный диалог внутри шепчет ложные идеи обо "смысле", "благе"... потреблении и усладе своих сенсорных систем.
Тем всё и ограничивается. Одних на Земле держит страх; иных же инстинкты; третьих - вечная охота за идеей ускользающего счастья.
Итог: лошади в упряжке и карета движется. Шоры, кои наши прикрыли глаза - нечто вроде шлёма виртуальности: мы бежим на месте в чьём-то колесе, но нам субъективно кажется, будто всё меняется; будто бы до Цели "счастья"/"радости"/"утопии" - лишь рукой подать...
А на деле...
Каждый - лишь животное, зажатое во тиски, вынужденно вырабатывающее ментальное "электричество". То, зачем и создавались мы.

----------


## Wasted

> Почему же...
> Некоторые избирают "смыслом" сладостный самообман, пожизненно.
> Собственное эго служит нулевой точкой отсчёта; той "обсерваторией", с коей созерцают жизнь. 
> Вечный диалог внутри шепчет ложные идеи обо "смысле", "благе"... потреблении и усладе своих сенсорных систем.
> Тем всё и ограничивается. Одних на Земле держит страх; иных же инстинкты; третьих - вечная охота за идеей ускользающего счастья.
> Итог: лошади в упряжке и карета движется. Шоры, кои наши прикрыли глаза - нечто вроде шлёма виртуальности: мы бежим на месте в чьём-то колесе, но нам субъективно кажется, будто всё меняется; будто бы до Цели "счастья"/"радости"/"утопии" - лишь рукой подать...
> А на деле...
> Каждый - лишь животное, зажатое во тиски, вынужденно вырабатывающее ментальное "электричество". То, зачем и создавались мы.


 
Так что делать?

----------


## Unity

Ни-че-го _не_ делать - в внешнем физическом мире, сократив в нём своё пребывание до самого необходимого минимума - ну и в тишине, в безлюдности - стоит просто очень пристально... заглянуть _в себя_. 
Провести метаморфозис своего сознания - ну и больше не играть в Игру, коя всем нам "по умолчанию" была некогда "предложена" Творцом. 
Экий каждодневный и каждо-мгновенный _Саботаж_, предельно осознанный - всего, что прежде "казалось" "значимым" и "ценным" - во своих собственных глазах или с точки зренья социума. 
Самоизоляция, рефлексия ну и интроспекция. Медитация - и отказ от сего Мира. От сего общества. От этой извечной гонки за чем-либо, кроме того, что поддерживает в теле тщетное существование. 
Тогда, в этой тишине, молчании - многое становится ясным, самоочевидным. 
Больше понимаешь, больше замечаешь...
Нет, это не "дело". 
Это путешествие _в себя_, в вытесненное своё подсознательное, в территорию табу и запретов...
Снятие очков из глаз - чёрных или розовых...

----------


## Wasted

> Ни-че-го _не_ делать - в внешнем физическом мире, сократив в нём своё пребывание до самого необходимого минимума - ну и в тишине, в безлюдности - стоит просто очень пристально... заглянуть _в себя_. 
> Провести метаморфозис своего сознания - ну и больше не играть в Игру, коя всем нам "по умолчанию" была некогда "предложена" Творцом. 
> Экий каждодневный и каждо-мгновенный _Саботаж_, предельно осознанный - всего, что прежде "казалось" "значимым" и "ценным" - во своих собственных глазах или с точки зренья социума. 
> Самоизоляция, рефлексия ну и интроспекция. Медитация - и отказ от сего Мира. От сего общества. От этой извечной гонки за чем-либо, кроме того, что поддерживает в теле тщетное существование. 
> Тогда, в этой тишине, молчании - многое становится ясным, самоочевидным. 
> Больше понимаешь, больше замечаешь...
> Нет, это не "дело". 
> Это путешествие _в себя_, в вытесненное своё подсознательное, в территорию табу и запретов...
> Снятие очков из глаз - чёрных или розовых...


 Говоря короче, буддизм или отшельничество. Что ж, эта идея мне определенно нравится. Если на СУ решиться невмочь.

----------


## Милая Кися

Не чувствую себя мёртвой, но и живой как-то тоже не особо

----------


## White_Gargouil

Я как бы предвосхитил свое амебное состояние. Воистину. Будучи подростком, играл в готику и создавал себе мертвый, вампирический образ. Тогда еще не был по настоящему "мертв", но уже почитал себя мертвецом. Когда же это началось? Лет 7-8 назад, думаю.
И дальше это простая игра воображения стала претворяться в действительность. Примерно пять лет назад я начал подавать тревожные знаки того, что со мной происходит нечто деструктивное. Теперь я внутренне умираю, моя былая личность распадается, утраченные части заменяются пустыми пробелами. Я опустошаюсь - неумолимо. К слову, размышления о пустоте у меня тоже были, и точно так же я размышлял об этой пустоте задолго до того, как действительно стал пуст больше, чем наполовину. 
Следовательно, можно полагать, что мы действительно сами себя "строим". Что тут сказать? Я непревзойденный творец своей "жизни". Я - просто молодец.
И все же, не считаю себя виновным. По той простой причине, что весь этот губительный процесс не находился под моим контролем все эти годы. И кто бы что ни говорил, обрести власть над собой - это не так просто. Недостаточно просто видеть. Недостаточно просто осознавать, даже просто хотеть - недостаточно. Нужны силы - несомненно. Нужен некий ключ от двери, за которой эта сила покоится. И кроме того - нужна рука верного друга, что позволит встать, когда вновь упадешь. Невозможно идти без поддержки через тернии к звездам. Невозможно.
Никто и ничто не виновато в том, что я стал таким. Просто так сложились обстоятельства. Пазл к пазлу - получилась картинка с бездной. Вот и все.

----------


## culexus

*White_Gargouil*, ты - Палец? : )))

Что-то очень похоже на Unity : )

----------


## White_Gargouil

*culexus*, в каком смысле - Палец? 
не спорю, что похоже. со многими суждениями Unity я согласен и ретранслирую их на свой лад.
ну а касаемо стиля, кхм, повествования - вот тут уж просто совпадение. уверяю.

----------


## culexus

> *culexus*, в каком смысле - Палец? 
> не спорю, что похоже. со многими суждениями Unity я согласен и ретранслирую их на свой лад.
> ну а касаемо стиля, кхм, повествования - вот тут уж просто совпадение. уверяю.


 Это шутка. И там - ссылка : ))

----------


## White_Gargouil

эх, да что ж это со мной, ссылку не заметил, шутку не понял х) но улыбнуло все равно, благодарю.

----------


## love64

лет 6 назад курнул спайса и скорости и ощущение что снйчас в коме а на самом деле там но боюсь открыть глаза там стоны смех и я не я.все идет как по сценарию,независит от меня ничего,как назло появляетя облом там сям,уже заведомо знаю итог .с веревки сняли оружие клинануло передозы не идут хотя убиваюсь жестко.люто ненаниву жизнь и все это вокруг театральнре шоу.звезды вселенная мир да откуда все может взятся если ничего не было мираж и все шляпа сукой не могу быть добрым и честным можно проституткой только быть дали жизнь она не моя по коайней мере с детства ненанавижу ни себя и заберите ее кому надо нехочу утром проснуться моя мечта.

----------


## Надя

Медленно и постепенно умираю, хм, наверное с 26 сентября 2019. Даже не знаю, как объяснить это ужасное, тяготное, мучительное чувство, что ты мертв, ты больше не живой.

----------


## Remarque

можно узнать, что конкретно у Вас произошло год назад?

----------


## Надя

Активный буллинг в образовательном учереждении, а также алкоголизм со стороны моих близких людей. Я подвергаюсь физическому насилию с обеих сторон каждый день, и начиналось это все с этого дня. У меня нет в данный момент поменять что-то в своей жизни, иногда я пытаюсь хорошо поговорить с каждым человеком, кто меня травит, моими близкими людьми, когда они в трезвом состоянии, но меня просто посылают на три веселых буквы. Такое продолжается всего год, но ощущение, что вечность. В последнее время очень сильно начало пошатываться здоровье, из-за чего тяжелее работать над предметами в целом. Может быть, проблемы частые и серьезные, но лично для меня это тяжелый период, который делает меня мертвой.

----------


## Remarque

А Вы в школе или институте учитесь?

----------


## Надя

Да, школа. Для форума не очень взрослый человек, заранее извиняюсь за всевозможные ошибки в орфографии.

----------


## jozh

Надя, возможно вас поддержит пример Лиз Мюррей, которая написала книгу о своей жизни "Клуб бездомных мечтателей". Очень рекомендую ее вам и желаю сохранить в себе ту искорку жизни, которая в будущем оживит и все остальное, что сейчас впадает в анабиоз. Мне тоже знакомо это состояние...

----------


## Remarque

> Да, школа. Для форума не очень взрослый человек, заранее извиняюсь за всевозможные ошибки в орфографии.


 А нет возможности перейти в другую школу? Или хотя бы перейти в параллельный класс?  Родители и учителя в курсе Вашей травли? Как они на неё реагируют?

----------


## Надя

Как раз таки из другой школы и перешла. Там была похожая ситуация, тоже меня недолюбливал класс. Не изменилось ничего, хотя со всеми пыталась наладить контакты, не вступала в конфликты, пыталась наоборот к ним приспособиться, на что получила агрессивную реакцию. Да, мои родители в курсе, но их это не особо заботит, лишь при одном скандале, моя мать решилась перевести меня в соседнюю школу. Им важнее, я думаю, бутылка алкоголя, чем дела и разборки в этом деле. 
Моя классная руководительница пытается это исправить, что дает мне некоторую слепую надежду, (почему слепую? Я думаю, это не особо что-то поменяет между моими травителями, она просто с ними разговаривает, что делать это ужасно, и придется предпринимать серьезные меры, если никто из них не успокоится и не перестанет.) Я не думаю, что ее разговоры чем-то помогут остановить травлю. Я разговаривала в прошлом году со своим школьным психологом, и вот здесь была уже реальная надежда на то, что все может поменяться, но сейчас у меня больше нет возможности с ней говорить. А также, если об этом вдруг узнает мои родители, я повлеку за собой сильное наказание. Такое было один раз, они считают что я должна справляться со всем самостоятельно, без чужой помощи, не стоит преувеличивать эту травлю, как они говорили.

----------


## Надя

Большое спасибо за совет! Заинтересована, попробую заняться этой книгой в свободное время.

----------


## Remarque

> но сейчас у меня больше нет возможности с ней говорить.


 А почему больше нет такой возможности? 

Было бы хорошо, если бы Вам удалось как-то договориться с классной руководительницей без ведома родителей посещать сеансы психолога. Если в Вашей школе больше нет возможности таких встреч, то либо в ближайшей школе наверняка должен быть психолог, либо в ближайшей поликлинике. Можно ещё позвонить по телефону доверия и объяснить им всю ситуацию. Там всё анонимно. Возможно, они смогут подыскать Вам психолога, не ставя в известность Ваших родителей. Вообще, по телефону доверия можно звонить хоть ежедневно ради моральной поддержки, часами общаясь с ними. Они должны помочь. Это их работа. Звонки там бесплатные и они круглосуточно досягаемы. Возможно, можно с кем-нибудь из их психологов договориться о сеансах. 

По возможности, было бы неплохо со временем найти в школе подругу. Если не в Вашем классе, то в параллельном. А может, и немного старше ради моральной поддержки.

----------


## Надя

Возможности нет из-за того, что если об этом узнают мои родители, они скажут мне о том, почему я не доверяю, перестань ходить, ты можешь все сама исправить, сама виновата,  и так далее. 
Как-то раз я без ведома всех пошла к ней, она отреагировала к этому сначала абсолютно спокойно, сказала, что ничего страшного, но позже, когда именно в этот сеанс у меня произойдет нервный срыв, она вызовет моих родителей тоже поговорить, также через классную руководительницу. Родители очень сильно ругали меня в тот день, говоря о том, какая я ужасная, врать, и не говорить о том, что без разрешения идешь к школьному психологу, хотя у тебя и так все наладится, по их словам. На ближайшую школу у меня лишь один психолог, она и есть, а в поликлинике, хм, я думаю, стоит попробовать зайти без ведома родителей к одному из таких.
Про телефон доверия.. Я обращалась где-то в конце августа в сервис "Твоя Территория", на что я получала спокойные советы, поддержку, и успокоение. Мне очень понравилось разговаривать с телефоном доверия, я будто забывала о реальности. Я даже ощущала на некоторые минуты себя нужной кому-либо, живой. Но один раз меня застала моя мама, на что получила куча выговоров, с кем я разговариваю, а когда узнала с кем, то сделала замечание, в сторону что я плохой человек, никому недоверчивый, не доверяю своим родным, а какой-то службе доверяю. Поэтому стараюсь писать в чат чаще всего.

Про друзей. Стараюсь, на самом деле, найти друзей с самого детского сада, и у меня получалось, да, в начальной школе я имела дело с моей подругой, но уже ближе к третьему классу мы разойдемся. В данный момент я без знакомых и друзей в реальной жизни, но если говорить про интернет, то там я имею двое лучших друзей, с одним человеком мы общаемся 3.5 лет, пусть и такой долгий срок, знает она меня совсем немного в плане моих ситуаций/проблем. Аналогично с другим человеком, да, он знал о моих су-мыслях, о моем состоянии и ситуации в семье и школе, но лишь некоторую часть я стараюсь в настоящее время скрывать. Стараюсь вести себя немного лицемерно, да, знаю, что это плохо, но я не хочу, чтобы все страдали из-за меня, иногда у меня назревают мысли, что я всех раздражаю со своими проблемами, когда у них могут быть свои проблемы помимо меня.

----------


## jozh

Надя, я очень советую вам узнать о тех изменениях, которые происходят в людях, зависимых от алкоголя, чтобы не попадаться на их манипуляции и вовремя заметить признаки грядущей деградации, когда таким людям доверять уже нельзя. Вам, к сожалению, в большей мере предстоит в будущем жить своим умом, а не рассчитывать на родительскую поддержку, так что эти призывы "к доверию" с их стороны могут оказаться (и скорее всего уже сейчас являются) несостоятельными.

----------


## Надя

Благодарю за совет, все-таки в меня без капли лицемерства это вселяет какую-то маленькую надежду.
 Возможно, я смогу справиться с такой ситуацией самостоятельно, очень надеюсь на себя и рассчитываю на свои силы. Благодарю еще раз за неравнодушие.

----------


## jozh

Надя, надежда и силы это конечно хорошо. Но у вас совсем пока нет жизненного опыта и практичности. Вы старайтесь в важных вопросах советоваться с кем-нибудь постарше, кому вы доверяете. С кем-нибудь из учителей или с психологом, потому что иначе могут случиться очень неприятные вещи. Например, в сфере имущественных прав. Алкоголики зачастую в несколько этапов "пропивают" свое жилье и если у вас есть в нем доля собственности, то после достижения совершеннолетия от вас могут потребовать (или какой-нибудь хитростью выманить подпись) передачи этой доли родителям. Это не страшилки и не пугалки, к сожалению. Отнеситесь пожалуйста к вопросу со всей серьезностью. Не раз и не два я слышал о таких случаях и о тяжелых последствиях...

----------


## Надя

Да, об этом я прекрасно понимаю, что на сто процентов я не могу быть уверена, что сама бы вытянула все это. Иногда я разговариваю на подобную тему со своей старшей сестрой, которая жила с ними в начале периода их алкоголизма, ей 21 год, дает советы и иногда некоторую поддержку, если вообще остается время на меня.
Я задумываюсь, что может пойти от их шагов, ведь не я за это отвечаю, а они, а так как они чаще всего в не очень мягко говоря трезвом состоянии, то и могут натворить куча неповторимого. Как-то кто-то из них потерял некоторые документы, за что я начинаю волноваться еще больше. Я действительно стараюсь задумываться начать пробовать говорить с ними (когда они в трезвом состоянии, естественно.) насчет этой темы, хотя возможно меня и не особо послушают, но попробовать желание есть, я думаю, что это действительно серьезная тема, чтобы начать о ней говорить вместе с ними. Может быть, я ошибаюсь, и не стоит упоминать такое вообще. Даже не знаю.

----------


## jozh

Скорее всего - нужно говорить. Но вы смотрите сами, как вам лучше. Если есть хоть какой-то душевный контакт, то его лучше не терять. Вообще, алкоголизм сейчас кодируется (или "подшивается") и люди год могут обходиться без спиртного. Но это, разумеется, дело только добровольное. Человек сам должен захотеть, а для этого ему нужен какой-то стимул. Хоть и мало шансов, но ваши слова тут могут сыграть какую-то роль...

----------


## Надя

Да, про кодирование я знаю, обоих кодировали в 2018 году, но это было ненадолго, они в итоге сорвались через год, месяца три еще. Кодировка была на три года, и они уже вроде как-то согласились, что точно завяжут..
Отчасти, мне все-таки их жалко, несмотря на такое отношение ко мне. Это вообще страшная вещь алкоголизм, у меня много родственников умирали от него. Возможно, я думаю все-таки стоит с ними говорить, вроде какой-то контакт имеется, наверное, я все-таки попробую начать эту тему.

----------


## jozh

Если есть перед глазами примеры того, что родственники умирали от пьянки, то на эти примеры и стоит налегать. Скажите, что не хотите родительской преждевременной смерти и поэтому просите их подшиться. Даже если это будет не очень искренне, то это не такой уж большой грех по сравнению с той пользой, которая могла бы быть от их трезвости для вас и для них самих.

----------


## jozh

Знаете, а ведь от этого могла бы начать налаживаться ваша жизнь и в других сферах. Так часто бывает, что одно тянет за собой другое. Плохое за плохим, а хорошее тянется за хорошим.

----------


## Надя

Да я им пыталась говорить, мы нередко ругаемся на эту тему. Они просто забивают на них, считая, что их здоровье выдержит, да и пили они не так много по сравнению с родственниками. Им, вообще походу наплевать, как они расходуют меру в алкоголе и как от него дальше будет зависеть их жизнь. Это и дураку ясно, просто они нашли счастье  в бутылке алкоголя, как, в принципе думаю и бывает в частых случаях у алкоголиков.

----------


## Надя

Пожалуй, соглашусь.
 Но, знаете, у меня все равно какое-то желание горит их переубедить, остановить, хотя я знаю, что это отчасти бессмысленно..Поговорить с ним по душам, пытаться отговорить. Не знаю, почему так, просто не из всего желание есть.

----------


## Remarque

Ваша сестра не пробовала поговорить с родителями по душам насчёт алкоголя? Думаю, у неё больше шансов, чем у Вас, учитывая её возраст и относительную независимость от родителей. Сестра не предлагала пожить у неё хотя бы во время учeбного года?

----------


## jozh

> Я не знаю ни одного алкоголика который бы постоянно кодировался.


 У меня на работе мужик каждый год кодируется и работает нормально. И сам нормальный, приятный в общении, не ленивый, склонный к взаимовыручке и т.д. Пока бухал раньше - был дерьмо дерьмом. Так что есть примеры. А баба Маша... Не серьезно это как-то. Плацебо в лучшем случае.

----------


## Надя

Пробовала, много раз. Несмотря на уже взрослого человека, как они говорят, самостоятельного, зарабатывающего себе на жизнь, она не может в праве оценивать и разговаривать с ними на такие темы, ведь это их право решать им пить - или нет. Возможно так и есть..
Да и пожить, у нее есть съемное жилье лишь на окраине с маленькой зарплатой, по счетам с ней, она не смогла бы содержать меня, даже с моей бы любой подработкой. Хотя, может быть это даже такой, но был бы вариант получше, чем жить с двумя алкоголиками. Может быть.
Или нет.

----------


## Надя

Не думаю, что народные средства бы сильно выручили. Но спасибо, посмотрю в ближайшее время..!

----------


## Remarque

> Пробовала, много раз. Несмотря на уже взрослого человека, как они говорят, самостоятельного, зарабатывающего себе на жизнь, она не может в праве оценивать и разговаривать с ними на такие темы, ведь это их право решать им пить - или нет. Возможно так и есть..
> Да и пожить, у нее есть съемное жилье лишь на окраине с маленькой зарплатой, по счетам с ней, она не смогла бы содержать меня, даже с моей бы любой подработкой. Хотя, может быть это даже такой, но был бы вариант получше, чем жить с двумя алкоголиками. Может быть.
> Или нет.


 А Вы не ходите на какие-нибудь кружки? На них можно было бы отвлечься и найти подругу. В Москве же такой большой выбор для детей. Это могут быть художественная школа, спортклубы, занятие танцами, вышивание и многое другое. В общем, если найти что-то, что действительно приносит удовольствие, то можно значительно скрасить свою жизнь.

----------


## Jimi

Я мертв уже почти лет 10. Ничего не ощущаю и не чувствую. Вернее все это есть, но... словно, как за непроницаемой стеной. Инстинкты остались, а душа вся сгорела. Сгорела полностью, так что даже чувства самого их отсутствия нет. Наверное, таким как я, особая приправа на пиру у дьявола..

----------


## Sidium

Я умер 11 декабря 2008 года.

----------


## randolfcarter1994

Это жуткое состояние...я уже месяц как зомби, когда ещё совсем недавно что-то хотел, надеялся. А сейчас - пустота. 
И все таки живу

----------


## DarkOUTF

7-8 месяцев от жизни ничего приятного нет.Один трешак.

----------


## Saveyoursoul

В этом году отметила юбилей! Десять лет. 6 августа 2012 года я умерла. Помянем!

----------

